# Should I port these bodies to smooth entry? *PIC*



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

On my cut down ID mini big bodies, there is a lip that is maybe 1/4" on the entry throat of the horn body.




















Would this affect performance at all??

Should I "port" it smooth entry

Not sure Ive never looked into the entry of a horn body before, just seems odd to have that dip there.

What do you guys think??


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

W O T said:


> On my cut down ID mini big bodies, there is a lip that is maybe 1/4" on the entry throat of the horn body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smoothing out any/all discontinuities in a horn makes an audible difference. The closer you get to the diaphragm, the bigger improvement it makes. (IE, discontinuities at the throat are bad news.)

I use weather stripping caulk from home depot. It's under five dollars and it's removable.


----------



## NorthBeat (Aug 4, 2010)

So you think porting that smooth would make a difference??

Why would there be a step in the throat like that?? It doesnt look added, almost looks casted there


----------



## voltij (Feb 15, 2011)

If that's flat and parallel to the motor's mounting surface, that is bad news and you should try to get it as smooth as possible.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

NorthBeat said:


> So you think porting that smooth would make a difference??
> 
> Why would there be a step in the throat like that?? It doesnt look added, almost looks casted there


If possible, see if you can get some feedback from people who own the same horns. IE, do you have a defective horn body?

Getting the throat of a horn correct is pretty important. For instance, some guys don't bother to bolt the compression driver on so that it lines up with the throat, and if it's off by even a fraction of an inch it will make an audible difference.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

its just a mold mark. sand it out.
there will be casting and mold marks that may or may not make an audible difference.
all the ID team guys have always wiped the bodies down with acetone really well. then sanded as many of the casting marks down to smooth the entire body out.
smooth the mouth out as much as possible. sand down to 400grit or so. higher if you want to paint after.

sand the entry down some, I always rounded it over slightly to allow a smooth transition into the throat.


----------

